# Lightroom 3 / Mac OS / TTG Simpleviewer: no autoindex.xml



## MichaelAC (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi.

I am using TTG Simpleviewer (2.') since several months with LR 2.7 under Windows XP.

Now I moved to Mac OS, and LR 3.

Everything seemed fine with Simpleviewer (I updated lots of galleries) ...
... but today I generated a new gallery
... and the gallery did not show up in the parent gallery (with TTG auto index)

I found the reason: no autoindex.xml was there. 

A further investigation showed a strange behavior:
- when starting the export from LR 3's web module: autoindex.xml is created
- then all the photos und thumbs and other little files are generated
- BUT ... at then end, autoindex.xml is deleted.

Ooops ...

Does anyone has any idea?

Thank you.

P.S.: Yes - Album Thumbnail and Album URL are left blank to enable automatic indexing


----------

